# FS: Various Parts sale!



## iCrap

3x Core2 Duo e8400 SLb9j (3ghz) - SOLD


----------



## MCCSolutions

PM'd


----------



## MCCSolutions

Payment Sent!


----------



## iCrap

Crucial 2GB RAM - SOLD!


----------



## burrbit

sorry but i see a bunch of heatsinks, do the cpus include a heatsink, selling those separately?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burrbit*
> 
> sorry but i see a bunch of heatsinks, do the cpus include a heatsink, selling those separately?


They are included at buyer request


----------



## iCrap

Bump.
1 dg35ec sold.


----------



## crashnburn_819

PM-ed


----------



## crashnburn_819

Payment sent


----------



## iCrap

Bump... *Need to get rid of this still by next week. Feel free to make any offer....*


----------



## MCCSolutions

PM'd!


----------



## ITAngel

PM Send...


----------



## cr33ds

pm'ed


----------



## iCrap

Bumpage. This stuff needs to go.


----------



## iCrap

Bump. First post updated and prices dropped. More items will be added soon.


----------



## SupaSupra

G35 boards are compatible with E8600s right? If so I'll take one.


----------



## thanatos355

You've got mail, and you should definitely add more stuff!


----------



## iCrap

Bump, first post updated.

More to come soon..


----------



## iCrap

Several new stuff added, i5 CPU and mobo, GPUs, and a TV tuner and some RAM.


----------



## Maelthras

Does that tv hvr come with the disc, what comes with it?


----------



## iCrap

All i have the card. If i recall all it came with was a card and CD... software is available on the site.


----------



## Maelthras

Cd is needed.


----------



## iCrap

Oh, i'll have to see if i can find it somewhere then...


----------



## iCrap

bumpage. also accepting btc now.


----------



## iCrap

5750 sold


----------



## iAhmedy

pm sent.


----------



## iCrap

First post updated and little bit of a price drop.

More items to be added soon.


----------



## iCrap

Lots and lots of goodies just added.


----------



## burksdb

pmd


----------



## test tube

I'll give you some LTC for the Wii. How much you want shipped to Canada?


----------



## halcyon-twin

might wanna spellcheck...unless of course that "protection" is a thing of the future:
Nintendo Wii Softmodded (homebrew + plays off USB) + 2 controllers, nunchucks, *remote condoms*, rechargable batteries and cradle.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> might wanna spellcheck...unless of course that "protection" is a thing of the future:
> Nintendo Wii Softmodded (homebrew + plays off USB) + 2 controllers, nunchucks, *remote condoms*, rechargable batteries and cradle.




^Opaque Silicone Wii-mote cover = remote condom. That wasn't wrong spelling. It was his attempt to make a joke


----------



## halcyon-twin

good God it does look like a condom.

ok, pardon my ignorance


----------



## raidmaxGuy

How much for the HDDs?


----------



## iCrap

$40 shipped ea. they are 7200.12 barracuda.


----------



## Fuganater

Do you have any 1150 CPU?


----------



## iCrap

Sorry no, i am actually looking for 1150 chips.


----------



## badman703

Payment sent


----------



## marcus556

pm sent


----------



## iCrap

OP updated with new pictures and a few items.


----------



## Syryll

What're the specs on that DV6000?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> What're the specs on that DV6000?


P/n RX942av
core 2 duo T5750 2.0ghz 2gb ram dv6000


----------



## istudy92

pm sent


----------



## iCrap

bump, op updated.


----------



## josh560

pmed


----------



## iCrap

bump, pms responded.


----------



## kyismaster

:c I would take that 360 for like 70 bucks, console alone, just need the power brick, no video, no controllers, no hdd necessary.


----------



## bonami2

pmed about aspire one and raptor sorry if im changing idea often but money is short lol


----------



## iCrap

Prices dropped


----------



## iCrap

Added powered PCIE risers.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Moved to correct section.


----------



## iCrap

What is the correct section? Lol this thread has been opened for like 8 months now.


----------



## bakageta

What model Aspire One? Is this the one with an internal SATA port, or it's own unique connector? Do you have at least a majority of the screws?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> What is the correct section? Lol this thread has been opened for like 8 months now.


full systems, because its a "set" which you are allowed to part out.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakageta*
> 
> What model Aspire One? Is this the one with an internal SATA port, or it's own unique connector? Do you have at least a majority of the screws?


Yeah it does have an internal sata port. I had my old SSD in there for a while.
I do have most of the screws in a bag with it.


----------



## bakageta

I'll take the aspire, just pm me your paypal address. I know it's a long shot, but psu cable included? Il take it either way, just have to ask.


----------



## iCrap

Pmed.


----------



## MCCSolutions

PM'd


----------



## iCrap

responded, pumps and ups sold.


----------



## Mr Bear

Are all HDD's SATA or any IDE? Also, any have warranty still?


----------



## iCrap

I do have several IDE drives... what sizes do you need? PM me please.
No warranty left on any drives also.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I do have several IDE drives...
> No warranty left on any drives also.


Warrenty left on a IDE drive? lol now that would be interesting....


----------



## iCrap

bump / price drop.


----------



## iCrap

bump, more stuff coming soon.


----------



## iCrap

bump , added new mobos, cpus, cases..


----------



## leafonthewind

YGPM


----------



## iCrap

Massively updated


----------



## Hyrdo

Is the 9800gt still available, and does that ipod have a camera, or does is that a 4g ccover?


----------



## iCrap

It's a 2g. The case just has the hole. The card is still available


----------



## DarthBaggins

debating snagging that CoolerMaster Case from you


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> debating snagging that CoolerMaster Case from you


^^
It's pretty much new!


----------



## DarthBaggins

So it's total $40 with shipping?


----------



## iCrap

yeah


----------



## travisantonio

Will the XSPC work for my 1155 mobo?


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's just a reservoir so I should work as long as you have the room for it in your case


----------



## iCrap

Yeah, exactly what he said. Will work fine if you have space.


----------



## travisantonio

I'll let you know later if I will buy it, I am getting paid later this afternoon.


----------



## kyle5281

PMed


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle5281*
> 
> PMed


replied


----------



## AgnewFedaykin

Pm'd


----------



## MCCSolutions

Hey are the risers full x16?


----------



## EwanNLD

What resolution are those monitors?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Hey are the risers full x16?


No they are 4x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwanNLD*
> 
> What resolution are those monitors?


1280x1024


----------



## Trexxit

res of monitor?


----------



## iCrap

1280x1024


----------

